# Espn Achieved A "new Low"



## Disco (Nov 9, 2003)

As I am typing this post, ESPN is showing the finals of the SCRABBLE All Stars Tournament. I guess I have lived a very sheltered life if scrabble has now become a sport?????? I can't wait until the tiddleywinks world championship is aired. I've got my bean bag chair and my prozac, soooooo I'm more than ready.....:shrug: 

Will somebody please come and just - :shotgun: me........


----------



## pknox (Nov 9, 2003)

As you wish ... 

:uzi: 


It could be worse -- I remember back when ESPN first started, and a large portion of their overnight programming was devoted to calf roping and billiards.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Disco _
> *As I am typing this post, ESPN is showing the finals of the SCRABBLE All Stars Tournament. I guess I have lived a very sheltered life if scrabble has now become a sport?????? I can't wait until the tiddleywinks world championship is aired. I've got my bean bag chair and my prozac, soooooo I'm more than ready.....:shrug:
> 
> Will somebody please come and just - :shotgun: me........ *



Awwww man, don't knock scrabble.  That's my favorite game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I missed it, crap.  Hey, who won?   LOL  :rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 9, 2003)

Next on ESPN: World Tae Bo Full Contact Championships.....


:rofl:


----------



## bdparsons (Nov 9, 2003)

"I remember back when ESPN first started, and a large portion of their overnight programming was devoted to calf roping and billiards."

Don't knock until you've tried it.  Do you know how difficult it is to rope a calf and get it into one of those side pockets???

I gotta get a life.
Bill Parsons


----------



## pknox (Nov 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 10, 2003)

> Don't knock until you've tried it. Do you know how difficult it is to rope a calf and get it into one of those side pockets???


 It's easy.  Once you've managed to rope it just make a wallet out of the calf and it'll fit real well into a side pocket. (or hip pocket as the case may be)


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 8, 2004)

But If you made a wallet out of it wouldn't that make the cow mad.

That could start a disease or something???:2pistols:


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 8, 2004)

It's time for me, and Jfarnsworth to go at it for the belt, and title.
kenpo vs kenpo!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *It's time for me, and Jfarnsworth to go at it for the belt, and title.
> kenpo vs kenpo! *



I'd pay to see that one...

...calf roping...i watched that when i couldn't sleep and it was on...but that was a long time ago...

...as for scrabble...i don't even know how to play!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *...as for scrabble...i don't even know how to play! *



...why does this not surprise me......:roflmao:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 9, 2004)

My family doesn't play scabble. We play monopoly, uno, and skipbo...


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 9, 2004)

ESPN has been showing the World Championship of Poker here lately.  If they are hurting so badly to fill a time slot why not show more martial arts stuff?


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 9, 2004)

Martial Arts is to violent for this politically correct society.

You have to watch "You gotta see this"  to get that kind of action.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *and skipbo... *



what in the hell is that...?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *what in the hell is that...?   *




Skipbo is mutilated uno...but it's fun as hell...essentially, ya got a stack of cards in the middle, and each person has a stack of cards. Ya gotta get rid of your stack by forming 4 piles, each with the cards 1-12 in order. If you can't put anything down, you draw till you can. At the end of your turn, you have 4 spaces where you can discard. These have to be in numerical order...like if you have an 11 down, you can't put a 4 on it. Person who runs out of their stack first wins.
...and there's skipbo cards which are the wild cards, essentially...

...it's really fun as hell! and my dad is pleasant (for once) when he plays...and has had some scotch and percoset...




Hey! ESPN should keep with the board games and show Monopoly tournies! hehehe


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 11, 2004)

...any card game is fun when alcohol is involved.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...any card game is fun when alcohol is involved.   *




How about monopoly drinking game. each time ya land on a prop., take that many shots equal to rent...wait, no...that's instant alcohol poisoning on some of them...nevermind...


----------

